
Meet the Winners of This Year's Ig Nobel Prizes - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/meet-the-winners-of-this-years-ig-nobel-prizes-1786983299
======
szemet
I've read the commentery of the physics Ig winners (in Hungarian)

First they are happy because of the recognition. ;)

And the essence of their research is that dragonflies and horseflies are
attracted to polarized light. Dragonflies mainly identifies water that way.
Due to the "polarized light pollution" of black marble they tend to put their
eggs on them instead of water which of course disadvantageous to their
population.

On the other side, they designed a horsefly trap based on their findings. As
horseflies may spread diseases, this can be a practical achievement (if it
works).

So it is practical research to save one species and eradicate another one
(classical human goals, I guess...) ;)

------
1_player
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1623716](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1623716)

I don't know how to read papers. Does this mean polyester "scrotal slings" are
an effective (compared to going commando) contraceptive method?

Also, is scrotal sling the scientific term for briefs? :)

------
squozzer
I kinda dug the Psychology Prize subject, but didn't want to pay the $35.95.
Hmmm, can I lie my way to a free copy?

[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0001691815...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0001691815300184)

~~~
dogma1138
[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/280064789_From_juni...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/280064789_From_junior_to_senior_Pinocchio_A_cross-
sectional_lifespan_investigation_of_deception)

